# My training assistant



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love it.. specially those two on the right...boys???


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a great helper! Wish I had one of those when my litter was on the ground. Your daughter and the puppies are sooo cute!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What a beautiful assistant you have there.  Those puppies sure like hanging around and on her. Quality help is hard to keep I hope you pay her well.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Is she for rent?  I sure could use a trained young proofer.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Adorable picture!

One little, two little, three little OTCH dogs, 4 little, 5 little, 6 little MACH dogs....


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

What a lucky girl!! I bet she loves it!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love it!!! I agree... Is she for rent?? 

I also agree, this is where you should post too!!! Thanks!!! I would not want to miss these!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Love the picture! I have been blessed over the years to have my children involved with my dogs as well. Now I need to have one of them give me grandchildren to carry on the tradition. As long as it's not my daughter, she's not old enough yet! I have actually had people ask if my daughter is coming to our Nationals and they bring puppies for her to lead break and work with. Kids can be great assistants! I'm not sure who's cuter, your daughter or the puppies!


----------

